# Blackstone vs Camp Chef Tailgater



## petehalsted (Jun 10, 2018)

I know it ain't a smoker, but when it comes to outdoor cooking the knowledge of this group can't be beat. 

Now that I travel with the MES 30, my Smoke Hollow Vector Grill/Smoker only gets used as grill. So I have decided to upgrade to Either the Blackstone or the Camp Chef Tailgater, So I can have grill + griddle as well as being able to use burner for stock pots, dutch ovens etc. Making for a pretty ultimate outdoor kitchen for the RV.

I have found tons of reviews on comparisons of Blackstone and Camp Chef's 36" flattops, but only one of their tailgaters, and most of the info doesn't seem like it would apply to the tailgaters. Here is the one review I found http://www.bbqdryrubs.com/blackstone-tailgater-vs-camp-chef/

Camp Shef is about $50 more for the base 3 items (dual burner stove, grill box, griddle), but includes the wind screen, and has a ton of accessories, etc. available.

There doesn't seem to be a wind screen available for the Blackstone.

I am leaning towards the Blackstone for the $50 savings, adjustable legs, H burner under the griddle which I am thinking will make for more a even heating surface. But the wind screen issue has me thinking since I did see a few post here and there complaining about troubles with temps in a breeze. And the Camp Chef name and additional available accessories is worth $50, but only if it's griddle really is evenly heated even with the round burner.

I was hoping some of you folks have one or the other and could provide some real world info.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 10, 2018)

I bought a blackstone dash to put into my camper,was looking for reviews on it and somebody posted a regulator that would take the place of the small tank by hooking up to external port. It works great has a teflon smooth side and the grid side.clean up is easy. Rural king is where I found it for $50 everybody else is $100 or so. Its not as big as my 36” BS but works great


----------



## petehalsted (Jun 13, 2018)

FYI, I ended up going  with the camp chef explorer 2 burner, plus grill box and griddle. Same parts as thier tailgater combo, I just had to buy selarate.

In the end all the reviews mentioning wind issues with the Blackstone combined with all of the available accessories for the camp chef, led me to the camp chef.

FYI in my Google searches it seem both are head to head on the dedicated 36 inch flattops. But when looking at the tailgater's there is much more info on camp chefs system.

I will be sure to post pics of my first breakfast on the griddle


----------



## mike243 (Jun 13, 2018)

Blackstone Dash here for the camper with a new regulator off amazon so no small tank needed,works very well ,36' at the house


----------

